# Wer frisst Teichfolie?



## Deuned (1. Sep. 2012)

Nach langem Nachdenken und langer Ursachenforschung warum der Wasserspiegel unseres erneuerten Gartenteichs so schnell bis zu einem bestimmten Niveau absackt ist der Grund gefunden!!
Nachdem die Kantenschutzmatte in Verdacht geraten war(Kapillarwirkung)haben wir sie versuchsweise entfernt und stellten an einer Stelle plötzlich ein Loch fest ca. 15 x 5 cm groß,das eindeutig durch Wegfressen entstanden ist.
Nun die absolute Hauptfrage:Wer frisst 1 mm dicke Teichfolie?

Wir haben natürlich nun Angst,dass das Wesen uns öfter besucht


----------



## 7088maxi (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo,
falls es auf der Welt Wesen geben sollte die Kunststoff vertilgen liefere sie bitte bei Greenpeace ab, denn dann hätte die Welt ein Problem weniger. 
Nein mal ehrlich gegenwertig ist nichts bekannt das Kunststoff in großer Menge (mehr als ein paar millionstel Gramm) zersetzen kann.
MfG
PS: Was schon sein könnte ist das die Folie irgendwie weggeknabbert wurde dann müssten doch irgendwo Stücke herumliegen, aber auf keinen Fall zersetzt bzw. verdaut. Trotzdem kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht als Ursache vorstellen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hi Deuned,

da hat sich wohl ne Wühlmaus durchgenagt:evil

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Da gebe ich Frank recht, sowas machen Wühlmäuse, die nehmen die Folie zum Nestbau ! 
Achte mal drauf, ob Du irgendwo in der Nähe kreisrunde Löcher im Garten hast .


----------



## lollo (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



Deuned schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich nun Angst,dass das Wesen uns öfter besucht :



Hallo,

dann schau mal  HIER


----------



## Deuned (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Lollo,

ich weiß garnicht ob ich dir für diesen Link danken soll :?

Er verunsichert mich auf jeden Fall sehr.Du schreibst in einem deiner Beiträge folgendes:

Aus diesen Gründen empfehle ich beim Bau eines Teiches nicht nur darauf zu achten das die Folie als Abschluss zur Landseite hin hoch zu stehen hat, sondern sie sollte gegen solche Fressfeinde noch durch geeignete Mittel gesichert werden.

Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben,was da "geeignete Mittel" sind und wie sieht es heute bei dir aus:Hattest du wieder unerwünschten Besuch??


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hi

Jetzt bin ich aber auch verunsichert. Wisst ihr, wie viel Mäuse hier bei mir sind? Entlang der Fichtenreihe sind überall Löcher. Aktuell ist das Teichumfeld zwar ungeschützt und freiliegend, was Mäuse wohl meiden werden aber später...
Hab die Folie von der Bodenseite mit 900er Vlies geschützt. Kommen die da durch oder betrifft das nur die Saugsperre die frei nach oben steht ?
Ich kann mir da auch nichts vorstellen, womit man diese schützen könnte...

Deuned, wie habt ihr die Folie geschützt? Das "Vlies" ist schwarz-grau oder was ist da auf dem Foto zu sehen?

Grüße Michael


----------



## lollo (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



Deuned schrieb:


> Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben,was da "geeignete Mittel" sind und wie sieht es heute bei dir aus:Hattest du wieder unerwünschten Besuch??


Hallo,

ich habe teilweise ca. 10 cm VA Blech direkt hinter die Folie gestellt. Wo dieses nicht möglich war, habe ich einen schmalen Betonstreifen ca. 3 cm breit angebracht. Alles dann wieder schön kaschiert, man sieht da nichts von.

Bei mir war es wahrscheinlich wohl eine Wühlmaus (Schermaus) gesehen habe ich sie bisher aber noch nicht. Ich habe die vorhandenen Gänge gewässert und von unseren Hunden Hundekot mit eingebracht. Vertreiben konnte ich sie aus dem Garten noch nicht ganz, aber meine Teichfolie hat sie bisher nicht wieder angefressen.


----------



## Deuned (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

zum Boden hin lag sie auf einer feinen Sandschicht(und das seit 28 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme;nun wollten wir den Teich von seiner starken Verlandung befreien und dabei ist mechanisch durch uns ein Schnitt in die Folie entstanden.Diese war nach dem Alter nicht mehr reparierbar,daher nun die neue Folie)und über ihr lag um den Rand vor UV-Licht zu schützen,eine grüne Kunstgrasmatte(ich weiß nicht ob sie wirklich so heißt...).Durch diese Abdeckung war natürlich das Loch nicht zu entdecken und wir haben endlos gesucht bis wir dann auch die Abdeckmatte hoch genommen haben und dann sahen wir die Sche.......

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Also kein Schutzvlies darunter?
Dann ist das natürlich kein Hindernis für Nager. Aber die erste Folie hat lange gehalten, nicht schlecht...

Grüße


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Michael, wenn die Wühlmäuse meinen, ihnen schmeckt das Schutzvlies besser, dann machen sie auch das 
platt !


----------



## Deuned (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Also kein Schutzvlies darunter?
> Dann ist das natürlich kein Hindernis für Nager. Aber die erste Folie hat lange gehalten, nicht schlecht...
> 
> Grüße



Hallo Michael,

ich denke du verstehst den Ausdruck SCHUTZVLIES wohl falsch:Es soll lediglich die Teichfolie vor schädlichen Unebenheiten(z.B. spitzen Steinen) des Untergrundes schützen.
Das Vlies ist absolut kein Schutz gegen irgendwelche Tiere,erst Recht nicht gegen Wühlmäuse oder Ratten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Oh mann, dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie meinen Teich nicht durchlöchern und stell den Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft mal Futter raus, damit sie öfter hier vorbei schauen


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo,
Wühlmäuse sind recht große Gesellen . Also nicht zu vergleichen mit normalen Mäusen. Als Schutz für die Teichfolie würde ich engmaschigen Kaninchendraht nehmen. Allerdings kann man den, bei einen bestehenden Teich, natürlich nur bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe - den Teichrand entlang - einbringen. Also: Erde - Kaninchendraht - Schutzvlies - Folie. 
petra
P.S. Bei mir buddeln sie bisher noch immer brav um den Teich herum...wer weiß, wie lange noch?


----------



## Deuned (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann schau mal  HIER



Hallo Lollo,

kannst du bitte kurz beschreiben,wie du die Löcher wieder repariert hast.
Ohne Wasser abzupumpen würde das ja z.T. auch unter Wasser zu flicken sein,wer hat da praktische Erfahrung und kann helfen?

Bernd


----------



## lollo (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Bernd,

ich hatte ja Glück das die Löcher immer vom Rand der Folie gefressen waren. Das Wasser habe ich dann trotzdem etwas tiefer, ca.10 cm weiter abgelassen, und habe dann nach der Säuberung beider Seiten der Folie (PVC) auf beiden Seiten der Folie mit PVC Folienkleber großflächig ein Stück Folie geklebt.

Was hast du denn für Folie verbaut?


----------



## Deuned (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Es ist eine 1mm starke PVC-Folie.
Der Lieferant schrieb mir gerade,ich könne sie mit "Quellschweißmittel" reparieren.....

Davon bin ich aber noch weit entfernt,denn erstmal muss der Täter geschnappt werden.
Nachdem der Landschaftsgärtner versucht hat,das Loch mit einem Spezialkartuschenkleben und einem Flicken zu reparieren durfte ich heute erstmals wieder mit mehr Wasser testen.Leider ohne Erfolg bzw. doch mit einem zweifelhaften Erfolg:
Ich hatte mit viel Mühe einige Gänge am Teichrand gefunden(von oben auf der Erde war absolut nichts zu erkennen;ich denke die Wühlmaus nutzt alte Maulwurfgänge.)
In diese Gänge hatte ich nun einige Fallen gesetzt und während ich den Teich aufgefüllt habe sackte etwas von unserer sandigen Erde im Bereich einer teichnahen Falle weg und dort stand dann plötzlich wieder Wasser,natürlich auf Teichwasserniveau.Also war das Flicken erfolglos oder es hat schon wieder neuer Frass/Knabbern stattgefunden,denn-und das war schon ein Schock-plötzlich bewegte sich das Wasser im Gartenbeetloch,im Teich war Ruhe und nach wenigen Augenblicken guckte mich der Bösewicht ganz aus dem Wasser an.Er hatte wohl Angst vor dem Ertrinken.Ich bin nun,obwohl das Tier nur mit dem Kopf herausschaute recht sicher,dass es eine Wühlmaus ist...........
Wir überlegen nun,ob wir das ganze Beet aufgraben und dort feinen Maschdraht einarbeiten bevor wir einen neuen Folienflickversuch starten.

Gruß vom frustrierten Bernd


----------



## lollo (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Bernd,

es ist schon ärgerlich so eine Angelegenheit. Ich hatte damit ja auch über 40 Jahren Ruhe mit dem anknabbern, aber einmal ist es immer das erste mal.
Wie ich auf dem Bild erkennen kann, liegt dann das Loch wohl auch noch etwas tiefer, die Maus hat sich da auch noch eine Falte ausgesucht.

Die PVC Folie kannst du mit dem Quellschweissmittel gut kleben, vorher nur vernünftig säubern und trocken halten. Hier kann ein Föhn oder eine Heißluftpistole gute Hilfe leisten.
Es gibt nach Herstellerangaben wohl auch Kleber die unter Wasser angebracht halten sollen, ich persönlich ziehe die Klebung im trockenen da aber vor. Nachdem ich meine Klebungen durchgeführt habe, habe ich zur Durchtrocknung erst das Wasser am nächsten Tag eingefüllt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deuned (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Lollo,

hab Dank für deine Infos.Ich will auch versuchen,es mit einem Quellschweißmittel zu beheben:Erst die Falte verschweißen und dann noch einen Flicken darüber setzen.....

Viel mehr Sorgen und Gedanken macht uns die Zukunft!Wie können wir soetwas zumindest etwas verhindern?Wir denken über das Eingraben eines festen,rostfreien Drahtgeflechtes nach,wohl wissend,dass Wühlmäuse immer einen neuen Weg finden können.
Ich hoffe,ich kann in naher Zukunft von einer positiven Beseitigung des aktuellen Schadens berichten,bin aber natürlich weiterhin sehr an Tipps interessiert(manchmal denkt man ja zu kompliziert und übergeht einfache Dinge)

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## lollo (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Bernd,

du mußt einfach nur dabei bleiben sie zu vertreiben oder auszurotten. Ich habe sie auch noch nicht aus dem Garten, aber von der Nähe des Teiches schon mal weiter entfernt. Und meine drei vierbeinigen Helfer zeigen mir sofort an wenn ein neuer Gang entstanden ist, den ich dann sofort wieder zuspüle und versiegel. Das ist der Nachteil nun wenn man auf dem Land wohnt, sehe da, du kommst aus dem gleichen Postleitzahlbezirk.


----------



## Deuned (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Heute sollte nun das erste Loch mit Quellschweißmittel abgedichtet werden.
Nach dem Entfernen der grünen Abdeckmatte traf mich dann fast der Schlag:
Das erste große Loch war noch größer geworden und in einigem Abstand war ein zweites Loch gefressen.
Das Tier(Wühlmaus oder Ratte denke ich noch immer)wanderte fein unter dem Uferwulst entlang und nutzte einen Gang,der schon am alten Teich vorhanden war unter der Folie(Ich hatte etliche Fotos während der Arbeiten gemacht und konnte das so gut erkennen).Die Gänge sind ja nun prima zu erkennen und das Verfüllen mit Erde vor dem Legen der neuen Folie hat wohl absolut nichts gebracht.
Nun bin ich langsam absolut am Ende meiner Ideen,wie ich das Problem lösen kann ohne den Teich komplett erneut anzulegen.....

Gruß

Bernd

PS:Von Beileidsbezeugungen am Teich bitte ich höflich Abstand zu nehmen!


----------



## Turbo (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Salü

Es gibt Nebelkerzen welche in den vorhandenen Wühlgang gesteckt werden können. 
Damit wird der Sauerstoff im Wühlgang verdrängt. Mit ein wenig Glück geht dein Bösewicht dabei ein. 
Unter meinem Teich habe ich ein feines Maschengitter verlegt. Ich dachte eigentlich immer. Da hast du ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn ich jedoch diese Beiträge lese, bin ich froh darüber.


----------



## Deuned (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Patrik,

da gratuliere ich dir zu seiner Weitsicht/Vorsicht.
Ich war wohl von 28 Jahren OHNE Probleme verwöhnt,würde aber mit meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen sicher auch ein festes Drahtnetz unter die Folie legen........

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hi

Da das Tier ja einfach so in deinen Garten gekommen ist denke ich, dass du auch schon etwas Population in deiner Umgebung hast. Wer weiß, wie viele es sind, ob das Tier nicht diesen Sommer sogar Junge in den Gängen und Hölen bekommen hat. Nagetiere können sich unter guten Umständen ja schnell vermehren. Auf Verteibung dieser Tiere würde ich persönlich nicht hoffen.
Angesichts der Tatsache würde ich da nichts mehr reperieren sondern alles raus, Gitter einbetten und wieder neue Folie rein. Oder eben, wie mach seine Folie noch schützen könnte...
Jedenfalls löst du dein Problem mit einer Reperatur nicht sondern verschiebst es nur bis zum nächsten Loch.
Wie alt ist denn der Teich? evtl wäre die Folie eh bald fertig gewesen.

Mit so etwas habe ich natürlich keine Erfahrung aber die kleinen Mäuse bei uns weichen nicht. Als ich den Garten nach langer Ungepflegtheit wieder etwas im Zaum halte, nutzen sie weiterhin ihre nun ungeschützten Gänge und Löcher. Denke, dss sie sich im Laufe der Zeit in die angrenzenden Wiesen zurück ziehen werden aber das ist nun schon 3-4 Jahre her... trotz vieler Katzen...
Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass  du das Tier los wirst

Grüße Michael


----------



## Deuned (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Wie alt ist denn der Teich? evtl wäre die Folie eh bald fertig gewesen.
> ...



Tja Michael,wie ich ja schon schrieber Teich ist 28 Jahre alt,es hat nie Folienprobleme gegeben.Aber bei der Komplettrenovierung wegen erheblicher Verlandung ist vor WENIGEN Wochen erst eine komplette neue Folie eingebaut worden!!Der neue Teich ist gerade erfreulich schnell eingelaufenie meisten Pflanzen und alle Fische fühlen sich sehr wohl und das Wasser ist ok.Da wirft man nicht so schnell einige hundert Euro wieder aus dem Fenster.
Dein 2.Argument ist absolut korrekt,ich habe von 2 Grundstücksseiten eine tolle Wiese mit Dammwild und bekomme sicher von dort regelmäßig unterirdisch Besuch,allerdings noch nie einen,der Folien an-/auffraß...............


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Achso, du hats die Folie erst neu gemacht...
Dann würde ich es auch erst mit mal mit Reperieren versuchen. Aber auch ausreichend schützen, sonst geht vielleicht alles auf Anfang


----------



## pema (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichfolie?*

Hallo Bernd,
Wühlmäuse graben nicht so tief liegende Gänge. Meistens bewegen sie sich ziemlich dicht unter der Erdoberfläche. Im Winter kann es dann auch mal tiefer nach unten gehen, allerdings auch dann nicht tiefer als 30-50cm.
Ich würde die Folie reparieren und die Folie am gesamten Teichrand bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe (mal schauen wie tief du kommst) mit einem engmaschigem Drahtgeflecht schützen. 

Petra


----------

